# Hello everyone out there.



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Just signed up. I've been looking at this site for about a month now. I will tell you this, this is the best site out there for what is going on where we live. I originally found it for taking a Winchester Model 12, 12ga receiver apart. The article by Ron Gilmore dtd Sat Aug 28, 2004 was totally correct on how to take the receiver apart. Thank you Ron. I have another question, does anyone out there have a Ruger Gold Label SxS shotgun, and how do they like it. I have several located and am going to buy one for my retirement. krk


----------

